# Our dear precious Joe Dirt



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear Joe -

You have stolen the hearts of everyone that has met you or even seen you. You were the prize of our ranch and now you are at the Rainbow Bridge. Oh how we miss your little self with the great big "do". The ladies on the ranch are even in mourning for you. They are looking for their man.

Joe you will always be in our hearts and I pray that you were able to bless us with "Lil Joe's or Joeleen's" here soon. Each one will have a special place in my heart and will only go to the best of families if not kept on the ranch in memory of you.

I love you Joe - and so do so many others.

Joe with his first true love, Fiona


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Allison, you certainly were very lucky to have Joe love you, he'll be waitin' for those cookies when he see's you again :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Allison. what a doll. How could the girls not go crazy over him?

He is pain free and he was so loved by you. He new how much it hurt you to have to put him down, that was why he took care of it himself. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Dear Joe -
> 
> You have stolen the hearts of everyone that has met you or even seen you. You were the prize of our ranch and now you are at the Rainbow Bridge. Oh how we miss your little self with the great big "do". The ladies on the ranch are even in mourning for you. They are looking for their man.
> 
> ...


 Allison....That is worded so beautifully...It says it all....he won my heart ...the very first time ....you introduced him to us....and the beautiful wording is exactly how I feel ..and felt about him..... :hug: 

The new pics:  
Joe with his first true love, Fiona ...so cute...the 2nd picture again there was his wonderful character....I love it.... he has such cute curls...looks like it was done in a salon ...so adorable....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He was such a handsome dude, I'm so sorry for your loss Allison :hug: :tears:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Joe you will be greatly missed...  
Allison that was a very touching statement you wrote about Joe and all so true. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Poor guy, he will for sure be missed. So sorry for your loss Allison...I think it's kind of a loss for everyone on here also. But hey, I betcha he will bless you with some baby Joe Dirt's.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: :tear:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Allison.  Joe Dirt was such a sweet little man.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Your words brought tears to my eyes- he was very very special- I'm so sorry that you had to lose him. I hope too he was able to pass on his genes- especially that hair-do. Let us know if one comes along in the spring..................


----------

